
Show HN: Copycat – a free tool to synchronize files between repositories as PRs - ajaskiewicz
https://developers.livechatinc.com/projects/development/copycat/
======
ajaskiewicz
Our devs built Copycat when creating our (LiveChat's) docs and then they
decided to share it with the world. You can use it not only for synchronizing
projects between repositories but also for sharing code between multiple
projects or connecting a monorepo to a project’s own repository. Enjoy!

------
erbear
To be honest, I would use package for this kind of situation. For example, in
Ruby on Rails one could simply create gem and add it to two different
repositories. Additional thing is that you have a version control. Nice work
anyway!

